#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Scope of environmental science pdf download

## akansha gupta

Due to environmental studies has been seen to be multidisciplinary in  nature it is therefore regarded as a subject with great scope.  Environment age not limited to problems of sanitation and health but it  is now concerned with pollution control, biodiversity conservation,  waste management and conservation of natural resources. This requires  expert eyes and hence are creating new job opportunities. The  possibilities in such a field are immense not only for scientists but  also for engineers, biologists. There is a good chance of opportunity to  find a job in this field as environmental journalists. Environmental  science can be applied in the following spheres.





  Similar Threads: Environmental Science and Engineering Notes / Ebooks pdf download Environmental Science Ebook/pdf/ppt free download Environmental science and engineering complete lecture notes ebook free download pdf PTU environmental science semester exam previous year question paper download pdf Scope of environmental assessment in geo informatic systemdownload pdf

----------

